# How much fruit and veg do you eat a day?!



## vocaltest (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi!
So as part of my university research, I'm doing a report on the five a day campaign to see whether it is successful or not. I need looooads of questionnaires filled in, so I'd greatly appreciate if everyone could fill one of these in and reply in this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Be interesting to see what everyone eats! 
Some questions may not apply to those out of the UK, but just go along with it anyway haha. I sound like such a great student 
Also, if you're under 18, then just put 18-30 haha. 

1.
Male
Female

2. Age Group
18-30
31-40
41-50
51-60
60+

3. Are you aware of the Five a Day campaign?
Yes
No

4. How often do you eat Five a Day?
Daily
3-5 times a week
2-3 times a week
1-2 times a week
Never

5. Do you believe the Five a Day campaign is well advertised?
Yes
No
I don't know

6. Do you have children under 18? (If no please go to question 9)
Yes
No

7. Do your children eat Five a Day?
Yes
No
I don't know

8. If you provide them with a packed lunch for school, how many pieces of fruit and/or vegetables do you provide for them?
1-2 pieces
2-3 pieces
4-5 pieces
5+ pieces
They have school meals

9. Do you feel that the price of fruit and vegetables affects your purchasing?
Yes
No
I don't know

10. Do you believe eating Five a Day will improve your long term health?
Yes
No
I don't know

Thank you so much!


----------



## Sashan (Mar 24, 2009)

1.
Female

2. Age Group
18-30

3. Are you aware of the Five a Day campaign?
No

4. How often do you eat Five a Day?
Daily

5. Do you believe the Five a Day campaign is well advertised?
I don't know

6. Do you have children under 18? (If no please go to question 9)
No

7. Do your children eat Five a Day?
-

8. If you provide them with a packed lunch for school, how many pieces of fruit and/or vegetables do you provide for them?
-

9. Do you feel that the price of fruit and vegetables affects your purchasing?
No

10. Do you believe eating Five a Day will improve your long term health?
Yes


----------



## gitts (Mar 24, 2009)

1.
Female

2. Age Group
31-40

3. Are you aware of the Five a Day campaign?
Yes

4. How often do you eat Five a Day?
2-3 times a week

5. Do you believe the Five a Day campaign is well advertised?
I don't know

6. Do you have children under 18? (If no please go to question 9)
Yes

7. Do your children eat Five a Day?
No

8. If you provide them with a packed lunch for school, how many pieces of fruit and/or vegetables do you provide for them?
1-2 pieces

9. Do you feel that the price of fruit and vegetables affects your purchasing?
Yes

10. Do you believe eating Five a Day will improve your long term health?
Yes

Your Welcome!


----------



## Babylard (Mar 24, 2009)

hi, hope i can help you out!

1.
Female

2. Age Group
18-30

3. Are you aware of the Five a Day campaign?
No

4. How often do you eat Five a Day?
Daily
3-5 times a week

5. Do you believe the Five a Day campaign is well advertised?
No

6. Do you have children under 18? (If no please go to question 9)
No

9. Do you feel that the price of fruit and vegetables affects your purchasing?
Yes

10. Do you believe eating Five a Day will improve your long term health?
Yes

im not exactly sure what "Five a Day" means, but I do have fruit juice and fruit/veggie servings everyday.


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 24, 2009)

1. Female

2. 18-30

3. Yes

4. Never

5. Yes

6. No

9. Yes

10. Yes


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 24, 2009)

1.
Female

2. Age Group
18-30

3. Are you aware of the Five a Day campaign?
Yes

4. How often do you eat Five a Day?
Daily

5. Do you believe the Five a Day campaign is well advertised?
No

6. Do you have children under 18? (If no please go to question 9)
No

7. Do your children eat Five a Day?
-

8. If you provide them with a packed lunch for school, how many pieces of fruit and/or vegetables do you provide for them?
-

9. Do you feel that the price of fruit and vegetables affects your purchasing?
No

10. Do you believe eating Five a Day will improve your long term health?
Yes


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 24, 2009)

Hope this helps you! I'm not in the UK, but we've got the 5 a day awareness programme here too. 

1.
Female

2. Age Group
18-30

3. Are you aware of the Five a Day campaign?
Yes

4. How often do you eat Five a Day?
2-3 times a week


5. Do you believe the Five a Day campaign is well advertised?
Yes


6. Do you have children under 18? (If no please go to question 9)
No

9. Do you feel that the price of fruit and vegetables affects your purchasing?
Yes

10. Do you believe eating Five a Day will improve your long term health?
Yes


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 24, 2009)

1.
Female

2. Age Group
18-30

3. Are you aware of the Five a Day campaign?
Yes

4. How often do you eat Five a Day?
Daily

5. Do you believe the Five a Day campaign is well advertised?
Yes


6. Do you have children under 18? (If no please go to question 9)
No

7. Do your children eat Five a Day?
N/A



8. If you provide them with a packed lunch for school, how many pieces of fruit and/or vegetables do you provide for them?
N/A

9. Do you feel that the price of fruit and vegetables affects your purchasing?
No

10. Do you believe eating Five a Day will improve your long term health?
Yes


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 24, 2009)

1.
Female

2. Age Group
18-30

3. Are you aware of the Five a Day campaign?
No

4. How often do you eat Five a Day?
2-3 times a week


5. Do you believe the Five a Day campaign is well advertised?
I don't know

6. Do you have children under 18? (If no please go to question 9)
No

7. Do your children eat Five a Day?
n/a

8. If you provide them with a packed lunch for school, how many pieces of fruit and/or vegetables do you provide for them?
n/a

9. Do you feel that the price of fruit and vegetables affects your purchasing?
I don't know

10. Do you believe eating Five a Day will improve your long term health?
Yes


Hope that helps you!


----------



## Risser (Mar 24, 2009)

1.
Female

2. Age Group
18-30

3. Are you aware of the Five a Day campaign?
Yes

4. How often do you eat Five a Day?
Daily

5. Do you believe the Five a Day campaign is well advertised?
Yes

6. Do you have children under 18? (If no please go to question 9)
No

9. Do you feel that the price of fruit and vegetables affects your purchasing?
Yes

10. Do you believe eating Five a Day will improve your long term health?
Yes


----------



## kittykit (Mar 25, 2009)

1. Female

2. Age Group
18-30

3. Are you aware of the Five a Day campaign?
No

4. How often do you eat Five a Day?
Daily

5. Do you believe the Five a Day campaign is well advertised?
I don't know

6. Do you have children under 18? (If no please go to question 9)
No

9. Do you feel that the price of fruit and vegetables affects your purchasing?
Yes

10. Do you believe eating Five a Day will improve your long term health?
Yes


----------



## nunu (Mar 25, 2009)

1.
Female

2. Age Group
18-30

3. Are you aware of the Five a Day campaign?
Yes

4. How often do you eat Five a Day?
Never

5. Do you believe the Five a Day campaign is well advertised?
Yes

6. Do you have children under 18? (If no please go to question 9)
No


9. Do you feel that the price of fruit and vegetables affects your purchasing?
Yes...When i was a uni student i used to shop for the pre packaged fruits in the chill section, sometimes i get turned off because the price isn't worth it *sainsburry's*

10. Do you believe eating Five a Day will improve your long term health?
Yes


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 25, 2009)

1.
Female

2. Age Group
18-30

3. Are you aware of the Five a Day campaign?
Yes

4. How often do you eat Five a Day?
3-5 times a week


5. Do you believe the Five a Day campaign is well advertised?
No.  I never see it, the only reason why i know it is because i work in the health field


6. Do you have children under 18? (If no please go to question 9)
Yes

7. Do your children eat Five a Day?
Yes, try to, she doesnt eat much shes only 4.

8. If you provide them with a packed lunch for school, how many pieces of fruit and/or vegetables do you provide for them?
They have school meals

9. Do you feel that the price of fruit and vegetables affects your purchasing?
No

10. Do you believe eating Five a Day will improve your long term health?
Yes


----------



## Jinni (Mar 25, 2009)

1.
Female

2. Age Group
18-30

3. Are you aware of the Five a Day campaign?
Yes (but here in Denmark it's called Six a Day)


4. How often do you eat Five a Day?
Daily

5. Do you believe the Five a Day campaign is well advertised?
I don't know

6. Do you have children under 18? (If no please go to question 9)
No

7. Do your children eat Five a Day?
NA

8. If you provide them with a packed lunch for school, how many pieces of fruit and/or vegetables do you provide for them?
NA

9. Do you feel that the price of fruit and vegetables affects your purchasing?
No

10. Do you believe eating Five a Day will improve your long term health?
Yes


----------



## Willa (Mar 25, 2009)

1. Female

2. 18-30


3. Are you aware of the Five a Day campaign?
Yes

4. How often do you eat Five a Day?
Daily
1-2 times a week


5. Do you believe the Five a Day campaign is well advertised?
Yes


6. Do you have children under 18? (If no please go to question 9)
No


9. Do you feel that the price of fruit and vegetables affects your purchasing?
Yes


10. Do you believe eating Five a Day will improve your long term health?
Yes


----------



## Claire84 (Mar 26, 2009)

1.

Female

2. Age Group
18-30

3. Are you aware of the Five a Day campaign?
Yes


4. How often do you eat Five a Day?
Daily
3-5 times a week

5. Do you believe the Five a Day campaign is well advertised?
Yes

6. Do you have children under 18? (If no please go to question 9)

No

7. Do your children eat Five a Day?
Yes
No
I don't know

8. If you provide them with a packed lunch for school, how many pieces of fruit and/or vegetables do you provide for them?
1-2 pieces
2-3 pieces
4-5 pieces
5+ pieces
They have school meals

9. Do you feel that the price of fruit and vegetables affects your purchasing?

No

10. Do you believe eating Five a Day will improve your long term health?

Yes


----------



## SuSana (Mar 26, 2009)

1.
Female

2. Age Group
18-30

3. Are you aware of the Five a Day campaign?
Yes

4. How often do you eat Five a Day?
Daily

5. Do you believe the Five a Day campaign is well advertised?
I don't know

6. Do you have children under 18? (If no please go to question 9)
No

7. Do your children eat Five a Day?


8. If you provide them with a packed lunch for school, how many pieces of fruit and/or vegetables do you provide for them?


9. Do you feel that the price of fruit and vegetables affects your purchasing?
No

10. Do you believe eating Five a Day will improve your long term health?
Yes


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 26, 2009)

thank you so much guys! i've analysed my data now, but feel free to post too


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 26, 2009)

1.
Female

2. Age Group
31-40
+

3. Are you aware of the Five a Day campaign?
No

4. How often do you eat Five a Day?
3-5 times a week


5. Do you believe the Five a Day campaign is well advertised?
I don't know

6. Do you have children under 18? (If no please go to question 9)
No



9. Do you feel that the price of fruit and vegetables affects your purchasing?
Yes


10. Do you believe eating Five a Day will improve your long term health?
Yes


----------



## duch3ss25 (Mar 26, 2009)

1.Female

2. Age Group
18-30

3. Are you aware of the Five a Day campaign?
Yes

4. How often do you eat Five a Day?
Daily

5. Do you believe the Five a Day campaign is well advertised?
No

6. Do you have children under 18? (If no please go to question 9)
No

9. Do you feel that the price of fruit and vegetables affects your purchasing?
No

10. Do you believe eating Five a Day will improve your long term health?
Yes, absolutely!


----------



## anita22 (Mar 27, 2009)

Just wanted to mention, have you also considered that one glass of 100% fruit juice can also count as one of your '5 a Day' in the UK? As such, people may be getting more of their 5 a Day than they think, if they are also drinking juice.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 27, 2009)

Before I submit my answers....Does French *Onion* Dip and *Potato* Chips count as veggies?


----------



## sweatpea559 (Mar 27, 2009)

1.
Female

2. Age Group
18-30

3. Are you aware of the Five a Day campaign?
Yes

4. How often do you eat Five a Day?
Never 

5. Do you believe the Five a Day campaign is well advertised?
No

6. Do you have children under 18? 
No

9. Do you feel that the price of fruit and vegetables affects your purchasing?
Yes!
Costs too much and spoils too quickly!

10. Do you believe eating Five a Day will improve your long term health?
Yes


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 29, 2009)

1.
Female

2. Age Group
18-30

3. Are you aware of the Five a Day campaign?
No

4. How often do you eat Five a Day?
Never. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5. Do you believe the Five a Day campaign is well advertised?
No

9. Do you feel that the price of fruit and vegetables affects your purchasing?
Yes

10. Do you believe eating Five a Day will improve your long term health?
Yes


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 31, 2009)

vocaltest said:


> 1. Female
> 
> 2. 18-30
> 
> ...


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_Just wanted to mention, have you also considered that one glass of 100% fruit juice can also count as one of your '5 a Day' in the UK? As such, people may be getting more of their 5 a Day than they think, if they are also drinking juice._

 
That one glass usually contains the equivalent of 5 spoonfulls of sugar!!!


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_Just wanted to mention, have you also considered that one glass of 100% fruit juice can also count as one of your '5 a Day' in the UK? As such, people may be getting more of their 5 a Day than they think, if they are also drinking juice._

 
yep.. i've been studying this stupid campaign for six months now i know whats included in it!


----------



## Jinni (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_That one glass usually contains the equivalent of 5 spoonfulls of sugar!!!_

 
Yes, but fruits naturally contain sugar, so you'd also get sugar from eating fruit. Just because something containt sugar doesn't mean it's bad, especially in resonable doses.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 2, 2009)

1.
Female

2. Age Group
18-30

3. Are you aware of the Five a Day campaign?
Yes

4. How often do you eat Five a Day?
Daily

5. Do you believe the Five a Day campaign is well advertised?
I don't know

9. Do you feel that the price of fruit and vegetables affects your purchasing?
Yes

10. Do you believe eating Five a Day will improve your long term health?
Yes


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Apr 2, 2009)

1. Female

2. 18-30

3. Yes

4. 1-2 times a week

5. I don't know

6. No

9. No

10. Yes

I have a terrible diet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really do need to eat more fruits and veggies, because I don't even eat meat.
Being healthy is hard.


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jinni* 

 
_Yes, but fruits naturally contain sugar, so you'd also get sugar from eating fruit. Just because something containt sugar doesn't mean it's bad, especially in resonable doses._

 
bad for your teeth though :'(!


----------



## Jinni (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_bad for your teeth though :'(!_

 
As long as you brush your teeth I don't think it's a problem. It doesn't have the strong acidity that sodas do. Most carbonhydrates can turn to sugar, so we'd have to stop eating pretty much everything if that was a problem. 

I've had one hole in my teeth. It was 11 years ago when I was 18 and didn't brush/floss properly, so I don't think it's really a huge risk.


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jinni* 

 
_As long as you brush your teeth I don't think it's a problem. It doesn't have the strong acidity that sodas do. Most carbonhydrates can turn to sugar, so we'd have to stop eating pretty much everything if that was a problem. 

I've had one hole in my teeth. It was 11 years ago when I was 18 and didn't brush/floss properly, so I don't think it's really a huge risk._

 
My mum is a dentist and she never buys any fruit juice for my family due to teeth rotting etc, fructose is equally as bad as glucose in the teeth department. I wish I only had one hole in my teeth, you're lucky!! I brush/floss/mouthwash religiously twice a day, sometimes three, never drink fruit drinks/sugary drinks, very occasionally eat sweets, yet I have three huge fillings. I think its because my teeth are naturally fairly white, my mum reckons its that due to that they're more 'chalky' as it were so more liable to rot etc.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 8, 2009)

1.
Female

2. Age Group
17

3. Are you aware of the Five a Day campaign?
I think I've heard something about it

4. How often do you eat Five a Day?
I usually eat about 4-5 servings of veggies a day. Fruit is a little harder since I'm on the east coast in the US and we're not in season for fruits.

5. Do you believe the Five a Day campaign is well advertised?
No

6. Do you have children under 18? (If no please go to question 9)
N/A

7. Do your children eat Five a Day?
N/A

8. If you provide them with a packed lunch for school, how many pieces of fruit and/or vegetables do you provide for them?
N/A

9. Do you feel that the price of fruit and vegetables affects your purchasing?
Sometimes. It's so much easier to just pick up something unhealthy.

10. Do you believe eating Five a Day will improve your long term health?
Yes


----------

